

Go home Google Translate, you're drunk - dutchbrit
http://translate.google.nl/#no/en/im%20a%2031%20year%20old%20guy%20from%20norway.

======
Zenst
Would appear to be the "norway." part that confuses the poor translation
engine. A better example would be:

[http://translate.google.nl/#no/en/Google%20pay%20TAX%20in%20...](http://translate.google.nl/#no/en/Google%20pay%20TAX%20in%20norway)

